# Griffin Foundry & Industrial Estate, Birmingham



## Reaperman (Sep 11, 2007)

Photos By WOTS: 































​


----------



## King Al (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Griffin Foundry & Industrial Estate*

On first look the place looks trashed, but then it dosent look so bad in pic 2 all the beams look intact and the walls are up right, although would i be right in thinking that there was a fire at some point

Great pics RM and WOTS


----------



## Foxylady (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: Griffin Foundry & Industrial Estate*

Those beams in pic 2 look almost new...quite a contrast to the blackened brick. Superb photos, as always.

Cheers


----------



## Virusman26 (Feb 6, 2008)

WOW, where the hell is this place hidden? Cool looking shots!!


----------



## Reaperman (Feb 7, 2008)

Oldbury?


----------



## Virusman26 (Feb 8, 2008)

From what I can find, they used to produce fireplace and sanitary products. Nice!!!!


----------



## carew (Feb 8, 2008)

this building is just up the road from me


----------



## mark82 (Feb 6, 2009)

if this is hunt brothers foundry near birmingham then theres 2 derelict places over the road in the one pic where it says hunt brothers foundry on the wall in the back ground theres a blue unit in the background thats derelict then 100 yards or so down the road theres another derelict place and theres also another place thats acessable through a broken wall in one of the foundrys out buildings leading to some kind of large unit that can also be used to acess a couple of derelict houses and also as in one of the pictures theres the small disused industrial estate some may be thinking how do you know this a few years back me and my cousion were looking around hunt brothers foundry and whilst we were wondering around there we found a way in to another derelict building but we also stumbled upon the small industrial estate aswell so in total theres 5 different derelict places in total could make for an interesting xplore for a couple of hours if anyones interested i actually live a 5 minutes bike ride from this place and in total theres aproximtetly (pardon my spelling if it wrong lol) a square mile maybe more of derelict places. actually theres also another place a mile or so along a local canal thats also derelict theres a tower at this derelict place 100ft-200ft maybe higher that could be pottentially used to take some stunning scenery shots as its over looks quite a wide aerea if anybody would be interested in taking a little looksy at these places let me know im sure it can be aranged some time they have been derelict for a fair few years now and probibly will be undoubtably for some years to come


----------



## christinalouise (Nov 8, 2009)

hello loving that location!
is it still around?


----------



## Andymacg (Nov 11, 2009)

I drove past today and it looks like the demolition crews are in the area


----------



## mark82 (Nov 12, 2009)

*near enough as flat as a day old pint*

went past there nearly 2 weeks ago and the big long unit with the blue girders there was only a small section of that and the office blocks standing probably not even that now but even thou the foundry and probably the industrial estate are flattened now there's still some old houses and 2 other factory type units all within eye sight of the foundry and 5 minutes down the road and a few minutes walk along a canal there's another medium size factory units type of place that's also derelict but in a reasonable enough state considering but there's also a tower that's quite high approximately 180+ft high that i would imagine would make for some stunning scenery shots


----------



## Reaperman (Nov 15, 2009)

I drove past today there is not much at all left here now. From the signs it will become a really shit looking shopping centre, It was well past reuse but its dissapointing to see the land put to more grim retail parks.


----------



## mark82 (Nov 27, 2009)

*all gone*

had a look today and the entire site including the industrial estate that was by it and another 2 derelict warehouse/factory sites that were within a stones throw away are all gone all that's left by the sight now that's derelict is about 3-4 houses and a factory unit kind of place which i imagine will be next to go all that's derelict to my knowledge then will be a medium to large place with a few units and a large light tower that ive previously said would make for some good scenery shots which is about a 15 minute walk away from the griffin foundry site


----------

